# BMW run flat tyres



## gerward (29 Apr 2009)

Have a BMW 320D m sport with rft's. Got a puncture late last night (lady driver alone on dark road) & drove home 40 miles at 30mph. Took car in to local BMW dealer this morning (another 5 miles) and told wheel rim is cracked in 3 places so i need new tyre and new wheel costing 1,200 euro. i thought it was safe to drive  on the flat tyre ...... according to the BMW sales literature you can "drive for *long *distances on a flat tyre with their run flats. Any advice - do i have any case for BMW to replace the wheel do you think?


----------



## jhegarty (29 Apr 2009)

Any chance you hit something (pothole) causing both the puncher and rim damage ?


----------



## gerward (29 Apr 2009)

Very possible - state of the roads around county Galway is very poor. Does this make a difference?


----------



## jhegarty (29 Apr 2009)

A run flat tire will provide protection from the "flat" tyre, but not from the other stuff that causes problems.


----------



## gerward (29 Apr 2009)

Thanks - dont think i have much option here. Will have to suffer the cost.


----------



## PGD1 (29 Apr 2009)

a single wheel and tyre can't cost 1200


----------



## gerward (29 Apr 2009)

BMW dealer tells me tyre is 350 plus VAt and 18"" alloy wheel is 668 plus VAT .......


----------



## jhegarty (29 Apr 2009)

PGD1 said:


> a single wheel and tyre can't cost 1200



Haven't been to a BMW main dealer lately, have you


----------



## PGD1 (29 Apr 2009)

18"   ah I see where the problem is now.....


----------



## mathepac (29 Apr 2009)

OP, try giving a NI-based dealer a ring - I guarantee you'll save some money. Or try the former BMW franchised dealers in Galway, they may have stuff on their hands (they're still selling 2nd hand Beemers).


----------



## gerward (29 Apr 2009)

Thanks will do


----------



## RonanC (29 Apr 2009)

Considering the huge cost of a genuine BMW wheel, would you not think about a replica BMW wheel. A single 18" replica wheel will cost about €150 and will look exactly the same. Obviously the quality wont be the same but there are some very good replicas out there from very reputable dealers. 

Worth looking into.


----------



## iambrilliant (29 Apr 2009)

You could buy a second hand one ring a few scrap yards, if the wheel is the standard sport alloy they should have a few of them, try traynors in  the north or Fab Direct in england.  Google them for there numbers don't have numbers handy.


----------



## Mommah (29 Apr 2009)

You are right the book says you can drive for ?150 kms under 80 kmph on the run flats....but they are a pain (understatement!)

My hubby drives a BMW and we were going away for a romantic weekend and got a puncture...drove to nearest town and they said we'd have to wait until following day for replacement €530 for 2 tyres fitted.
Had to drive 50km home in slow motion...get my banger and drive back.

My hubby has ordered the tyres on the internet much cheaper and is paying a local garage €55 to fit the 2 tyres....I hope to goodness (understatement) that there is no problem with the alloys.

That car is such a PITA ...we tried to sell it and failed. The value has nose dived. Anything that happens to it costs an arm and a leg....grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## blutack (29 Apr 2009)

Jeez Top Gear tested a 520 with four RFT and raced it around the track without a problem..

Different for Irish Roads..

After paying for a 320 M Sport I would at least expect a spare, otherwise I would be giving it back !


----------



## blutack (29 Apr 2009)

PGD1 said:


> a single wheel and tyre can't cost 1200



What a joke!

You were seen coming.


----------



## Mommah (29 Apr 2009)

gerward

I pm ed you back.
My hubby came across mention of this type of problem on various forums and some people seem to have gotten satisfaction from BMW.

Either way he doesn't think the tyre and wheel should cost that much.


----------



## gerward (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bertson (30 Apr 2009)

Check the scrap yards for a wheel rim, alternatively check with some Northern Ireland Garages for the price


----------

